# Prewar chainring



## Lakewood_Schwinns (Dec 4, 2022)

Lots of chrome missing. But nice patina. Skiptooth chainring. Was told they came on Shelby bikes or make it a custom build. Sold as is (no returns)


----------



## JRE (Dec 10, 2022)

$10


----------



## Lakewood_Schwinns (Dec 10, 2022)

Thanks ND


----------



## Durango John (Dec 12, 2022)

$20


----------



## Lakewood_Schwinns (Dec 13, 2022)

ND


----------

